# Marynka



## indica86 (29/4/15)

> *HPLC data*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used late it has amazing licorice aromas and flavours.
Martin suggested it for a Julebryg but I used it in a porter. Stunning.


----------



## Mardoo (29/4/15)

Where did you get it?


----------



## indica86 (29/4/15)

National Homebrew


----------



## HBHB (30/4/15)

Stunning in the right beer.


----------



## Mardoo (30/4/15)

Care to share? Sounds good for Porters and Stouts.


----------

